# Good evening, ladies and gentlemen



## crimewriter95 (Nov 16, 2015)

I am the crimewriter95...Over the next however many days, months, years, decades, etc I hope to share some of my work as well as comment on some of your works. I'm very excited to be here and I hope to get to know some of you.


----------



## Gumby (Nov 16, 2015)

Hi crimewriter, welcome to WF! Glad you found us and look forward to seeing you around more.


----------



## Blade (Nov 16, 2015)

:welcome:Welcome to the forums crimewriter95.

I notice that you have already done some good critiques, something that is always valued around here. I also notice that you already have your 10 posts so feel free to post some of your own stuff in an appropriate area.:encouragement:

Please have a good look around the boards to see all that is going on and feel free to ask questions if need be. Good luck in your writing endeavours.:cookie:


----------



## Harper J. Cole (Nov 16, 2015)

Welcome, *crimewriter*! You've got off to a good start, with a number of good critiques posted already. I look forward to seeing some of your crime writing soon ...


----------



## crimewriter95 (Nov 16, 2015)

Gumby said:


> Hi crimewriter, welcome to WF! Glad you found us and look forward to seeing you around more.



Thank you very much! I'm glad to be here.



Blade said:


> :welcome:Welcome to the forums crimewriter95.
> 
> I notice that you have already done some good critiques, something that is always valued around here. I also notice that you already have your 10 posts so feel free to post some of your own stuff in an appropriate area.:encouragement:
> 
> Please have a good look around the boards to see all that is going on and feel free to ask questions if need be. Good luck in your writing endeavours.:cookie:



Thank you! That is very kind of you and I appreciate the help.



HarperCole said:


> Welcome, *crimewriter*! You've got off to a good start, with a number of good critiques posted already. I look forward to seeing some of your crime writing soon ...



Thank you I'm sure I'll be sharing some very soon.


----------



## jenthepen (Nov 16, 2015)

Hi and welcome! Writing crime stories must be fascinating - laying down the clues and slowly revealing the way the puzzle is worked out. Which of your characters do you enjoy writing about the most, the villains or the detectives, and who usually wins?

jen


----------



## crimewriter95 (Nov 16, 2015)

jenthepen said:


> Hi and welcome! Writing crime stories must be fascinating - laying down the clues and slowly revealing the way the puzzle is worked out. Which of your characters do you enjoy writing about the most, the villains or the detectives, and who usually wins?
> 
> jen



I often like writing more for the detectives. The obsession with their case, the women they love, what drives them, their history, etc. I also like the villains and trying to make their motives unique but I have a blast with detectives.


----------



## PiP (Nov 16, 2015)

Hi crimewriter and welcome! If you have any question or need any help around the forum please do not hesitate to ask


----------



## crimewriter95 (Nov 16, 2015)

PiP said:


> Hi crimewriter and welcome! If you have any question or need any help around the forum please do not hesitate to ask



Thanks a million! I really appreciate it.


----------



## Firemajic (Nov 17, 2015)

crimewriter95 said:


> I often like writing more for the detectives. The obsession with their case, the women they love, what drives them, their history, etc. I also like the villains and trying to make their motives unique but I have a blast with detectives.



Heeey crimewriter.. welcome to WF... I adore a good crime/ mystery read.. and am always intrigue by the Detectives and the thought process they go through to find the "Bad Guy"... they think, feel and see things different than most people, its like a hunt for them.. hahaa.. something like that.. anyway, nice to meet you! My name is Julia and I sssssssnap the whip in the fabulous poetry thread... see ya around...


----------



## crimewriter95 (Nov 17, 2015)

Firemajic said:


> Heeey crimewriter.. welcome to WF... I adore a good crime/ mystery read.. and am always intrigue by the Detectives and the thought process they go through to find the "Bad Guy"... they think, feel and see things different than most people, its like a hunt for them.. hahaa.. something like that.. anyway, nice to meet you! My name is Julia and I sssssssnap the whip in the fabulous poetry thread... see ya around...



Nice to meet you Julia! I hope to see you around and I'll make sure to check out the poetry section.


----------



## Bard_Daniel (Nov 17, 2015)

Hiya Crimewriter95!

Nice to meet you! My second novel was actually a detective-thriller type novel! 

Glad you're here. Be sure to check out the Mentor Directory (http://www.writingforums.com/content/497-Mentor-Directory) and our fiction competitions and to make yourself nice and comfortable. We've got a lot to offer here.


----------



## Aquilo (Nov 18, 2015)

Nice to meet you, Crime. :hi:


----------



## crimewriter95 (Nov 28, 2015)

danielstj said:


> Hiya Crimewriter95!
> 
> Nice to meet you! My second novel was actually a detective-thriller type novel!
> 
> Glad you're here. Be sure to check out the Mentor Directory (http://www.writingforums.com/content/497-Mentor-Directory) and our fiction competitions and to make yourself nice and comfortable. We've got a lot to offer here.



Oh wow! Thank you very much and I'm sure we'll be in touch soon.



Aquilo said:


> Nice to meet you, Crime. :hi:



Nice to meet you too, Aquilo! I hope to see you around more. :icon_cheesygrin:


----------



## T.S.Bowman (Nov 28, 2015)

Welcome, crimewriter. It's great to have you with us. 

This place is the best writing site I have run across and I'm sure you'll love it here.


----------



## paryno (Dec 8, 2015)

Looking forward to some of your work! I'm new as well and am starting to get back into the groove of writing again. Hope to read some of your work soon, and welcome to the forum!


----------

